# Task To-Do Software ?



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have a question am using a software a trail version of swfit to- do list 9 if I messed up thing in trail version - Owner said to get New database what dose a new database do fix things I messed up ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You have a 30 day trial for this shareware. After that you must buy it. We will not help if you've gotten it via torrent which Joeten has told you about in the past.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday got it at To-Do List Software for Windows - Swift To-Do List organizer and task list manager 30 day trial for this is not shareware via torrent get back to me please


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Swift To-Do List 9 FAQ - General at Dextronet - To-Do List Software and scroll to How much data can be stored in Swift To-Do List?


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday here is my question am using a software a trail version of swfit to- do list 9 I went to New database Empty Database it says save where do I delete database ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Merely ask your question at: [email protected]
I would have to know the name of the DB although you might recognize it by a search in your computer.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I did email [email protected] if could answer the question to please I went to New database Empty Database a Window Pops up on top says save Swift-to-do List 9 Database C:\Users\Gary\Documents\Task List Guru database and in the middle it says Task ListGuru -1-stdlt where do I Empty Database ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please go to USER CP at the top of this page and edit your profile so that it shows Windows 8.1 instead of 2000. It makes it easier when working on a problem. As I said in Post#6, search for the database which is shown in your post #7 as #1. Rather than delete it, it might be a better idea to empty it. That way, later on when refilling #1, you might want to start #2 etc.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I think it is Database C:\Users\Gary\Documents\Task List Guru database is this right ? what is the difference between delete and empty database ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You've got it. No reason not to delete only the entries you don't want or all of them if you wish. Thanks for updating OS. :thumb:


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday in C:\Users\Gary\Documents\Task List Guru I see Task ListGuru -1-stdlt and Task ListGuru -1-stdlt backup do I delete it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you really want to get rid of it, yes. If you think you might want any of it later, keep the .bak copy.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday I want New database Empty Database I Delete in C:\Users\Gary\Documents\Task List Guru I see Task ListGuru -1-stdlt and Keep Task ListGuru -1-stdlt backup to make it like a fresh copy I had from the start ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I really can't figure out where you are. Why not just create a new data base #2 and not worry about the existing bad one? If you buy the program delete the trial and all appendages.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday If I buy the program I should delete the trial and all appendages.what do you mean download a New copy before I buy it delete trial and all appendages ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Unfortunately you can't just delete the trial because they won't give you another trial (unless the Author Task Management Software for Windows: Swift To-Do List 9 - new!) personally allows it. Before buying, go to the bottom of this page: To-Do List Software for Windows - Swift To-Do List organizer and task list manager and tell them you're going to buy, however you don't just want to delete the trial version, you want to completely wipe the program clean, hence delete your existing DB.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday you said Why not just create a new data base #2 and not worry about the existing bad one If you buy the program delete the trial and all appendages. what do you mean ? cause I messed up things on the trail version if I Buy it is things I messed up from the trail version ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you create #2 then obviously you would only install the purchased version as directed, including what happens to the trial version but not the databases you created. This is the common way it's done.


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday what is the easy way to go since I do not want the existing bad one on the computer the one I messed up the trail version if I Buy it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sorry, I gave you a wrong link in Post #16. Ask the same question you're asking in Post #19 here: Dextronet Support & FAQs


----------



## sportman13 (Jan 6, 2005)

Corday do tell them you're going to buy, however you don't just want to delete the trial version, you want to completely wipe the program clean, hence delete your existing DB. ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, that's the question you ask. Unlike other people who upgraded, you also want to delete the DB which would ordinarily stay.


----------

